# Attraction to "Same Sex"-type features?



## Fanille

I've noticed that some of the women here have said that they are attracted to feminine features in men. My initial reaction to such statements was, "Women attracted to girly men? That's gay." Personally, I prefer that my women look like women. I'm not huge on ambiguity.

But, when I thought about it more closely, I realized that there are some "masculine" things that I can find sexy on a woman, like the following:

Ties










Muscle (To a certain extent. Those ultra-huge bodybuilders are a turn-off, but fitness model types like Jamie Eason, Jelena Abbou, or Monica Brant are attractive IMHO. Although when it comes to muscular women the face is more likely to be a dealbreaker than the specific degree of muscularity.)










Aggressive and/or Perverted Personalities (which is hard to describe through photos, but I figured this is as good an excuse as any to post a picture of Angelina Jolie and her tattoos. Speaking of tattoos, they seem a bit more gender-neutral to me, although if you think tattoos are "masculine" than I guess you can count that as another masculine feature I like.)










Another thing is I tend to be more drawn to girls who have non-girly-girl-type interests IRL -- things like sports, video games, dirty jokes, etc. (although I know enough girls who are into those kinds of things that I don't really consider them "masculine" anymore).

But all of the women I've posted above look feminine to me, except for the features I described.

So what masculine or feminine features or behaviors turn you on?


----------



## Singularity

I definitely am _visually_ attracted to androgyny. Examples of this look in males includes: David Bowie (Ziggy Stardust days), Johnny Depp (to some extent), Hyde, Aoi, Bill Kaulitz, Noel Fielding, that freaking hot guy on the bus with the headband. Features would include wearing make-up, are thin, graceful and delicate looking, wear nail polish (esp reverse french manicures :blushed. Keep in mind though that I've never actually dated men that look like this. 

The women that I am attracted to have more masculine features, are solidly buiilt, dress typically in jeans and t-shirts, no make-up or nail polish, and have more serious personalities.


----------



## snail

I think femininity is attractive in both sexes, but I'm straight. 

Oh, and did someone mention David Bowie? :happy:


----------



## TurranMC

I love when chicks dress in male clothing. In fact for the most part I think its hotter than if they were to wear female clothing. To me its like they're just one of the dudes, except its a chick. Hell yea.


----------



## Singularity

TurranMC said:


> I love when chicks dress in male clothing. In fact for the most part I think its hotter than if they were to wear female clothing. To me its like they're just one of the dudes, except its a chick. Hell yea.


What do you call male clothing? I ask because there is already so much cross over the lines are blurred. Me and my guy friends dress the same - jeans, t-shirt, runners, hoodie. I'm not sure which one of us is dressing like the other. :happy:


----------



## Tkae

Idk.

I dismiss the idea of looking for the traits of one sex in the other.

That's why I tend to be more bisexual in my tendencies. I like the emotional stability and simplicity of men, but I like the tenderness of women.

Though I tend to find myself attracted to men more because, I mean...

Come on, let's face it -- trying to understand a woman is a HUGE pain in the ass :bored:

I'm much more likely to get my rocks off to those pictures than the actual thought of doing them -- because with the actual human comes a bundle of whiny bitchiness attached. That thought alone kills it.


----------



## Singularity

snail said:


> Oh, and did someone mention David Bowie? :happy:


----------



## TurranMC

Singularity said:


> What do you call male clothing? I ask because there is already so much cross over the lines are blurred. Me and my guy friends dress the same - jeans, t-shirt, runners, hoodie. I'm not sure which one of us is dressing like the other. :happy:


I don't know what a runner is but yes everything you just mentioned. So yes, you dress pretty hot. Sweet


----------



## snail

TurranMC said:


> I love when chicks dress in male clothing. In fact for the most part I think its hotter than if they were to wear female clothing. To me its like they're just one of the dudes, except its a chick. Hell yea.


OMFG Yes!!! That would be so freaking hot if my boyfriend would wear a dress for me. I wouldn't make him do it in public, because he'd be far too self-conscious, and I'd hate to put him through that, but _certainly_ in the bedroom... someday. :happy:


----------



## Fanille

Tkae said:


> I dismiss the idea of looking for the traits of one sex in the other.


I may have mentioned this already in other threads, but I don't "look for" anything. I don't expect any woman I find to have all or even any of the qualities I mentioned in my post. I just mentioned things that I found myself to like in certain women.

OK, enough with the derailing. The discussion of idealizing love interests has been overdone already.

I don't really find the T-shirt and jeans look to be a turn-on (not that girls who wear that kind of clothing are unattractive), but I do think pantsuits are hot:


----------



## Singularity

TurranMC said:


> I don't know what a runner is but yes everything you just mentioned. So yes, you dress pretty hot. Sweet


tennis shoes - I wear black, low top converse ox....even with my work clothes (screw it).


----------



## Singularity

MannyP said:


> I may have mentioned this already in other threads, but I don't "look for" anything. I don't expect any woman I find to have all or even any of the qualities I mentioned in my post. I just mentioned things that I found myself to like in certain women.
> 
> OK, enough with the derailing. The discussion of idealizing love interests has been overdone already.
> 
> I don't really find the T-shirt and jeans look to be a turn-on (not that girls who wear that kind of clothing are unattractive), but I do think pantsuits are hot:


How about pants suit with converse? LOL :tongue:


----------



## Singularity

snail said:


> OMFG Yes!!! That would be so freaking hot if my boyfriend would wear a dress for me. I wouldn't make him do it in public, because he'd be far too self-conscious, and I'd hate to put him through that, but _certainly_ in the bedroom... someday. :happy:


There is a guy that I "dabble in" sometimes and a few months ago he showed me a video of him dancing in drag for a charity event :shocked::crazy: so HAWT!


----------



## TurranMC

Singularity said:


> tennis shoes - I wear black, low top converse ox....even with my work clothes (screw it).


Haha I love the way you put "(screw it)." I like you


----------



## Fanille

Singularity said:


> How about pants suit with converse? LOL :tongue:


Can't say I ever saw someone do that. I have, however, seen a girl wear a tie with Converse:










(Sorry, I was having trouble finding a photo which had both the tie and the shoes at the same time. But I'm sure you all know that Avril Lavigne would be the type of person to do such a thing).


----------



## Kevinaswell

I like boys.

I apply to this thread so much I don't even really have anything to contribute XD

MINUS How I think it's probably the hottest thing on the enttiiiirrreeeee planet when a super hot bitch KICKS FUCKING ASS royally super hardcore style in a movie or something.

Holy crap I think it's so hott whenever that happens. Especially if there is two of them fighting each other.


Mmmmaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn >.<

*dies*


----------



## banned user

I am only attracted to men with feminine features and I am only attracted to females with certain boyish figures (with some exceptions). I prefer dudes, though, but this is coming from someone who has, at least in theory, an experimental sexuality.

The funny thing is that since I cut my hair fairly short and mix my wardrobe (kinda of blending between masculine and feminine) I have noticed guys being more attracted to me than ever though I still get girls who I can tell are attracted as well. My personality is also a harmonious blend between what is seen as masculine and feminine. 

It might have something to do with me dressing in a way that expresses my inner self better and me taking more pride in my appearance.

As a side note, I feel I am a walking gaydar since more often than not, I often find or at least sense either sex attracted to me is or has been attracted to both sexes sometime in their lives.


----------



## Liontiger

Um, duh. Of course I like same-sex type features :laughing: I go for the feminine girls as opposed to the butches, because why would I want to date a butch when I could just have a guy? Makes no sense.

Anywho, I tend to wear the standard t-shirt and jeans. I mean, I still look cute and stuff, but my wardrobe's pretty simple like that. Oh, and converse are the shit.


----------



## Ben

Men with long hair, eyeliner and nailpolish make me horny.
And girls with ties and converse make me smile pervertedly. roud:


----------



## Liontiger

Ben said:


> Men with long hair, eyeliner and nailpolish make me horny.
> And girls with ties and converse make me smile pervertedly. roud:


 yummy


----------



## Fanille

Figured I'd put this interesting quote here:



Blake Lively said:


> I feel like a tranny a lot of the time. I don’t know, I’m ... large? They put me in six-inch heels, and I tower over every man. I’ve got this long hair and lots of clothes and makeup on. I just feel really big a lot of the time, and I’m surrounded by a lot of tiny people. I feel like a man sometimes.


So apparently the woman who, in my opinion, is the hottest celebrity alive, "feels like a man sometimes"? 

One of us has issues. I'm just not sure who, though.


----------



## Jennywocky

Liontiger said:


> yummy <Depp>


Yeah, he's one of the guys that makes my stomach flip... but it's not just the fem aspects, it's the total package.

Robert Downey Jr. makes me melt too, he's guyish but more in the sensitive rogue vein like Depp here.
There's a bit of a fem/andro aspect to their personality even while they're devil-may-care.
I don't think either "looks" particularly fem right now but they're not the marlboro man.


----------



## Dominguez

Here are my thoughts on this subject:

I wouldn't be attracted to a woman who's overly aggressive/masculine in personality, aggressiveness, body shape, etc. I'm not attracted to women who act overly tough or impenetrable. I'm not attracted to women to wear business suits or dress like guys (unless they're shooting for comfort>looks)

What I am attracted to is a humble, nurturing, sensitive personality, yet has some spice to them and CAN be very aggressive if they choose to or depending on the situation. She CANNOT be a push over or one who doesn't speak her mind or easily submits. If I meet a girl who is initially nice, I'll act like a jerk/create conflict to test her out. I lose interest in girls/women who consistently just smile or hold back what they'd like to say/do.

If anything, a good balance of masculinity/femininity is much appreciated


----------



## StephAnne04

Liontiger said:


> Um, duh. Of course I like same-sex type features :laughing: I go for the feminine girls as opposed to the butches, because why would I want to date a butch when I could just have a guy? Makes no sense.
> 
> Anywho, I tend to wear the standard t-shirt and jeans. I mean, I still look cute and stuff, but my wardrobe's pretty simple like that. Oh, and converse are the shit.


See I said that until I saw these sexy women:

Dani Campbell. She was on Shot of Love with Tila Tequila. 










and omg how can you NOT think Kate Moenning is sexy?










I know they aren't like uber butch, but I used to be only attracted to the really feminine women. They changed my mind lol


----------



## susurration

I'm into manly looking men, that are sensitive. But eh, I dont put much thought into it. I've just found, that I have no interest in the physicality of metrosexuals or androgyny really. I seem to prefer a man who is effortlessly masculine. Who doesn't put much effort into his looks. Perhaps in that sense, it is more about the aura of self acceptance they give off, rather than simply how they look. 
I love stubble, and messy hair. But that said, I've found alot of different men to be attractive...It's just more often than not- the dark haired, absent minded, scruffy dresser.

There are studies out there that have found women are attracted to various levels of masculinity depending on their position in the ovulating cycle. Masculinity being in this case, physical nature - shape of the face and bone structure, height, build etc. Remember, gender i.e. values placed on each sex manifesting in clothing etc. is a social construct.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I like T-ness is women.


----------



## thehigher

Anyway. I do like focused....confident....and aggressive women. Not the only kinds I like...but I definitely find those aspects attractive. I like muscly legs sometimes...not too much...but healthy lookin. 

I think tomboys are reallllly hot. The kind of badass girl who doesn't give a shit about gender roles and hangs with the guys and then flirts with a couple while she's at it. Hot. I'm not the only one who thinks so. 

I would pay 70 bucks to see a girl who doesn't dress in a north face and uggs just to fit in. Dress how you want to dress. 

I think the reason why I like good dressing women...correction....orginal dressing women...is because I like a woman who is creative, intuitive, and imaginative. 

But back to the subject....girls who dress in my button ups *like my girlfriend...gah so hot* or just steal my clothes and then wear them so much more sexier than I could...gah....o my ...just do it. 

I DO like very feminine characteristics when it comes to looks. This may be because my girlfriend is very feminine looking....but anyhow...idealy small women with big *natural* boobs and just everything toned. Wooo. 

I like it when women are not afraid to take charge either. Take angelina jolie ....she's doing it....but I bet a lot of other girls would be better at it...they are just to afraid to scare away men.


----------



## So Long So Long

StephAnne04 said:


> and omg how can you NOT think Kate Moenning is sexy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't like uber butch, but I used to be only attracted to the really feminine women. They changed my mind lol


Fuck yes! She's so damn hot. Even straight girls want her. (I'm actually watching her on Three Rivers at the moment. )

---- 

I like... androgynous in pictures. The ties, the suits, the top hats, the short hair, the... everything is great and I eat it up. 

But in real life? Well, I kind of want someone who's a bit more girly, you know... I want someone I have to be gentle with and who's a challenge, and believe me... the realm of actual girls has always been a bit of a challenge to me because of my lack of erm, girlyness. Plus, dresses are much easier to get off than pants AND a t-shirt... ;D

As for how I actually dress... I got my converses and my shorts and my t-shirts, my hoodie and my hats and I love it. roud:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Dressing androgynously is something I'm more skilled at than dressing femininely, it's just easier and it feels more comfortable and you know less guys will stare at you! Plus I grew up with brothers and my mother wasn't that bothered so  There is a line though a lot can be said for subtlety, too much and it can overshadow the person. I guess I'm attracted to both but feminine guys just don't feel right to me. It's unfortunate butl awesome that females get away with it so easily! 
S.x


----------



## OrangeAppled

I tend to like "masculine" facial features, except I prefer large, wide set eyes that have a soft look (almost always a Feeling man). I tend to dislike large lips. I actually like longer legs on a man - I hate the all torso, growing out the ground look. No neck and huge arms are a turn off. I prefer a sleeker body, but still like broad shoulders and narrow hips.
I don't mind a roundy face, although I also like a sharp profile. 
I don't mind longish hair on a guy if it's purposely messy and especially a bit curly/wavy. I like guys who are well groomed, but not effeminate, and I don't think being masculine means being a slob.

I think my face has some masculine features - I'm rather square in the jaw and have a small mouth. I notice that squarer faces are rather fashionable for women lately (looking at popular celebs/models) but big lips are also a trend. I think ideas of masculinity and femininity when it comes to faces & even bodies have a lot to do with cultural standards.


----------



## Spooky

Theoretically, I am attracted to "feminine" women, whatever that means. I like a beautiful curvaceous figure, nice large breasts (not too large), perfectly sculpted ass (not too big); but in reality, many of the women I am attracted to are from this "ideal." I am attracted to a lot of different women for a lot of different reasons. Personality can compensate for a lot. So can her face. I probably look at a woman's face before her body. A woman that I'm interested in at the moment is rather flat in the chestular region, and someone mentioned that her ass isn't that great. I disagree. In fact, I marvel at it all the time; although she thinks she looks like a boy. I think she's pretty and has a nice personality. Something about her reminds me of Kirsten Dunst, with black hair. 

Her style and personality resonates with this picture.

_Lena Headey_


----------



## amanda32

These men with feminine features are a type of seducer called, "the Dandy". 
Women like them because they have similar features to themselves and we are all narsacists to some extent. 
It makes them feel comfortable, safe. Like he'll be gentle.
I'm living in Korea and most all the young men here are "dandies". The girls just love it.
Personally, it's not for me.


----------



## jj1

Even certain features of the "metro-sexual" are quite girly.... I think it's a trend in contemporary society


----------



## Linesky

Oh, females with brash mixed clothing or tattoos = win!
I like this thread, I'm pro blending.

Some things I've noted for myself on this topic:
- Some men can pull off looking good in boots, when matched with a certain look. [In former societies these used to be standardized shoes anyway]
- Longer hair isn't always too bad looking, but again this depends on the wholesome look and personality.
- I heard Jude Law & Johnny Depp exhibit feminine traits. I like them!
- Arty or crafty or expressive or sensible men = potentially hot but mostly depending on the whole person. (Do not mistake this with emo-ish scenes or egotripping artists please)
- The concept of certain male ballet dancers can be quite attractive.
- Finally, I like men with tits. (JOKE)


----------



## 1057

i like long hair but that's about it. i do not like girly looking guys at all.


----------



## kept81213

A lot of times you are often attracted to your opposite T or F. I am a T and for some reason, although don't get me wrong I love T's, I just need something that is not me. I am already pretty critical and non-feeling so I don't feel the need for more of that. So I guess what you refer to as "Feminine" qualities, although that's just mostly based off of society's point of view, I often like. Probably in the same way that F men usually like T women because we are not the same as the F women. Also I like to care for people and be the T in the relationship, and I can really care for F's well. 

Also did you know that back around the 12th century in Japan, the warriors and early Samurai's were supposed to be able to show their emotions etc. They wrote love poems, talked about their emotions and cried a lot. That was the ideal man at the time, whereas the women were supposed to be less emotional. I just learned that in my history class this semester and thought it was interesting to add here. Society plays a huge role.


----------



## TAJenne

Tkae said:


> That's why I tend to be more bisexual in my tendencies. I like the emotional stability and simplicity of men, but I like the tenderness of women.
> 
> Though I tend to find myself attracted to men more because, I mean...
> 
> Come on, let's face it -- trying to understand a woman is a HUGE pain in the ass :bored:
> 
> I'm much more likely to get my rocks off to those pictures than the actual thought of doing them -- because with the actual human comes a bundle of whiny bitchiness attached. That thought alone kills it.


This is exactly how I feel. Though I never really thought about it until I read this. I like people to make sense. And lets face it, that's the last thing women ever do, or at least every women I have ever encountered seems to live life as irrationally as possible.


----------



## OrangeAppled

kept81213 said:


> Also did you know that back around the 12th century in Japan, the warriors and early Samurai's were supposed to be able to show their emotions etc. They wrote love poems, talked about their emotions and cried a lot. That was the ideal man at the time, whereas the women were supposed to be less emotional. I just learned that in my history class this semester and thought it was interesting to add here. Society plays a huge role.


I noticed in a lot of ancient stories that the women are written in very stable, rational roles, taking care of the home and grounding the men who are the passionate ones stirring up all the trouble. Funny how perceptions change...

The attitude that men are more rational than women is very misogynistic, IMO.


----------



## TAJenne

OrangeAppled said:


> The attitude that men are more rational than women is very misogynistic, IMO.


I shouldn't say all, I am just attracted to emotionally unstable women, thus I unconsciously surround myself with them. So I am a biased sampling.:frustrating:


----------



## Vanitas

StephAnne04 said:


> and omg how can you NOT think Kate Moenning is sexy?l


My friends thought I'd like the.. petite thing with large grey eyes (they already know Shane/ Kate Moennig can't be my type, but yes, she's pure sex). Then this one came into view and I couldn't look away, 










Athletic and sophisticated, but not androgynous --I think, although she doesn't have full curves and softness. (..and the character likes Borges.)

Oh. Right, _guys_.

I'd say no, I don't like feminine characteristics on men. Going into metrosexual parlors/ salons and get pampered is fine, but I don't want men who can pass as women with a dress or so. Or that wear nail polishes. 

Eyeliners... no. Not into goth/ punk look either, would prefer men to look clean and masculine. I have this tendency to look at their bone structure instead of 'handsome/ prettyness', and found that I like the squarish kind best. If this matters any, I look entirely feminine in attributes, the long hair adds to that, and can't pass as a man even without make up/ dressed as one. But I do wear more masculine clothes in colors and cuts.


----------

